# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Just curious about who are these tiny frogs in my South Florida garden

## paquicuba

My finger is about 20 mm wide, so these frogs are not bigger than 5 mm. I first thought they were some sort of insects, but then after a closer look, I realized that I was in the presence of these adorable creatures. Please help me ID my new friends.

Thanks a bunch!

Alex

----------


## Xavier

It's hard to tell because they still appear to be young, by chance do you have any more photos? Especially of the top end of the frog(s)?

----------


## jclee

Whatever they are, they are adorable.

 :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk

----------


## paquicuba

I was able to make one them jump on top of a dime, so you can see the back. Thanks a lot for your help!!

----------


## Xavier

My best guess right now would be it's a young *Greenhouse frog (Eleutherodactylus planirostris)*, but most frogs are very hard to identify at this stage in their lives. Thanks, the top-down photo really helped!  :Smile:

----------

daybr4ke

----------


## paquicuba

> My best guess right now would be it's a young *Greenhouse frog (Eleutherodactylus planirostris)*, but most frogs are very hard to identify at this stage in their lives. Thanks, the top-down photo really helped!


Thanks a lot Xavier!!

----------

